# Burvol Scores!!! Check it out...



## Burvol (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is some pics of some fish I have caught lately. All of them were taken on my egg cures. All are Chinook Salmon that got upset with a 3 ought owner hook in the face. They only let me post 8 pictures...I have been slaying the fish, so maybe I'll post some more. I fish on days off, and days I work after work. I worked my ass off for the fish, on the oars constantly through the slots. If I had no soul, I would be a guide on my beloved river. 
Here is a 14 pounder that looks small, but I did weigh him. Well, who cares? 






Here is a 16 pounder, a 13 pounder, and a 7 pound 20 inch Jack! My best Nook Jack ever. 





12 pounder 





14 pounder with some shoulders 





16 pounder, 10 pounder, and a really nice small mouth that I got down below my salmon holes that I said " OH come on now and have a little fun" so I threw him in too. I'm meat hunting here, a guy can't be too picky! 





10 & 18 pounders one so chrome it hurts to look at him, he was pissed! That fish tried to be somebody before I landed him. 





25 pounder





And of course, my pride and joy with her first Chinook of the year! It was a chromer, but sat in the cooler for a few hours and darkened up a bit. I am a proud man to call her my fiance'!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool pics and congrats on the keeper GF. Wont mention any names but looks a lot like a river that runs near Sutherlin that has both salmon and small mouth.


----------



## Burvol (Sep 18, 2008)

Cedarkerf said:


> Cool pics and congrats on the keeper GF. Wont mention any names but looks a lot like a river that runs near Sutherlin that has both salmon and small mouth.



Thanks for being mum. The smallies don't live in there, but just down the way where we were also looking for some sams.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Sep 18, 2008)

If I had the time luv to go visit my cousin for a few days hes 5 minute from the river and give it a shot.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice! Does this mean smoked salmon at the next GTG?


----------



## yooper (Sep 18, 2008)

cool photos....


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 19, 2008)

Can't wait for the rains to come, looks like a good Steelhead year on the Smith.


----------



## belgian (Sep 19, 2008)

nice pics ! I do fish trout from time to time but we only have small ones here. I would really love to have a 25 pounder on my hook one day, just to feel the sensation and the work to be performed. :rockn:


----------

